# What Stung Me?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Since I was stung 3 times last week, this is very relevant to me. It is ink heavy, but I want it on cardstock, laminated and in my binder.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Weedy, Great chart. 

We should all keep an epi syringe in case of alleric reactions to stings. I know I'm allegic to some kind of bee or wasp and need to get one, this reminds me to ask dr next visit.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I just called my pharmacist. At her pharmacy Epipen's are sold in a two pack for around $500. There are other auto-inject epi available for around $400. The least expensive is to buy a 25 ampule pack for around $80 but you will need needles for another $20 plus you will need filtered needles. The needles are a one time purchase but the epi is an annual expense. 

Training for the ampules is a bit more involved than the auto-inject but not much.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Timely post.
I was just now stung by a yellow jacket.
I knew what it was because I was killing them at the time.
There were 4 big nests in my garden shed. I didn't get out in time.
Not a big sting but I will be faster from now on.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

masterspark said:


> I had a run in with some bald faced hornets a few years ago.
> The pain was exquisite!
> I will not soon do that again.


I don't know that I have ever experienced one or seen one.

My cousin responded to this post on facebook with this response. It speaks to how bad they are:


> The only time I bother Bald Hornets are when they build their nest in a place that is going to cause a problem. When we were mining years ago, Dad and I were eating lunch in out tent. It had a screened front and we were watching Yellow Jackets buzzing around the pan of soapy water we had used to wash our hands. A Bald Hornet flew down and grabbed one of the Yellow Jackets and packed it off. Something that mean ought not be messed with.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have had yellow jackets sting me through leather gloves, little martha falkers.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> I don't know that I have ever experienced one or seen one.
> 
> My cousin responded to this post on facebook with this response. It speaks to how bad they are:


It's about the same level of pain as sticking yourself with a hot soldering iron


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> I just called my pharmacist. At her pharmacy Epipen's are sold in a two pack for around $500. There are other auto-inject epi available for around $400. The least expensive is to buy a 25 ampule pack for around $80 but you will need needles for another $20 plus you will need filtered needles. The needles are a one time purchase but the epi is an annual expense.
> 
> Training for the ampules is a bit more involved than the auto-inject but not much.


Last year I was in a work in service and the lady they had there for the CPR training kept talking about epi pens and saying "when in doubt use it. There only about $50 each..". After the third time she said that I just couldn't help but to correct her. I had just refilled mine and still had the pharmacy receipt in my bag and showed her because she didn't believe that they were so expensive.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> Since I was stung 3 times last week, this is very relevant to me. It is ink heavy, but I want it on cardstock, laminated and in my binder.


Are you using an inkjet printer? You can have it printed at an office supply store to save your ink and if you want to reduce the size of the picture, most of them have the feature on their copy machines where you can adjust it.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Caribou said:


> I just called my pharmacist. At her pharmacy Epipen's are sold in a two pack for around $500. There are other auto-inject epi available for around $400. The least expensive is to buy a 25 ampule pack for around $80 but you will need needles for another $20 plus you will need filtered needles. .


Obamacare care pays for most of that.

Actually I have epipens in the fridge in the garage, had a problem with some kind of cillion off of hops vines a couple of years back.

It costs $38,000 to fly from here to tucson.

If you use an epi, to still need to go to the ER.

*Rancher*


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I know that an epi pen is essential for an immediate reaction, but benadryl is a product that helps, just not as immediately as an epi pen. This conversation has me knowing I need to add some to my first aid case.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

My drill is Benadryl -epi -ER. the epi-pens were about $400, but dropped to about $250 last year. The price has a lot to do with demand. May be up again now.

I do seem to be losing my allergy to red wasps. The honey bee reaction is still very fast and the choking comes on quick.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I know that an epi pen is essential for an immediate reaction, but benadryl is a product that helps, just not as immediately as an epi pen. This conversation has me knowing I need to add some to my first aid case.


manufacturer do not recommend refrigeration.

Epinephrine is light sensitive and should be stored in the carrier tube provided. Store at 20°C to 25°C (68°F to 77°F); excursions permitted to 15°C-30°C (59°F-86°F). (See USP Controlled Room Temperature). Do not refrigerate. Protect from light. Replace the auto-injector if the solution is discolored or contains a precipitate.

Epinephrine quickly degrades about a month after expiration. There are a few allergy journals and a survival medicine journal that has tested this. Refrigerator is also likely to facilitate precipitation. If you are concerned about cost just get the 1mg amps and keep them out of light.

Oops. Didn't mean to quote weedy. That was for AZrancher


----------

